
Native Netflix support coming to Linux - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/09/19/native-netflix-ubuntu-linux/
======
kedean
This is huge for linux adoption. The major hurdle holding many people,
including myself, back from using linux as an HTPC operating system is netflix
support. This will be especially great if plugin developers can get it running
through XBMC.

~~~
Iamnotesr
It works in Chrome-beta, just pipe that to XBMC and run it fullscreen?

Gotta change user-agent too, but I think that was already mentioned in the
article. Html5 Netflix, been working since August.

~~~
michaelbuddy
how does one "pipe' chrome into xbmc?

------
eah13
Great news!

